# Late season birds



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Went out yesterday with a couple of buddies and had a great shoot! We shot a limit of Honkers, mixed with about 8 snows and blues, 8 big greenheads, and even on speck. It is always a great day when you can go out late in the season and get a mixed bag. Lots of birds still around, you just have to put a little extra time in scouting.

And we shot a limit of Honkers the day before!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm jealous! We've got a field scouted and permission already for a mixed feed for tomorrow....hopefully we'll have the same luck.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Good Luck!!!

We will be doing the same, I will post tomorrow and let everyone know how we did.

SHOOT STRAIGHT


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Had a great weekend. Had the priviledge of refereeing one of the state championship football games on Friday, shot a mess of greenheads on Saturday and my son shot a nice 5X5 on Sunday. Robo ducks are just nuts. Lots of birds and didn't go out until 1:00 and didn't get cold or wet. It's just not suppose to be like this for a November duck hunt. The buck was shot in the fog on Sunday. Luckily he was able to see the deer before it could see him. North Dakota you have to love it!!


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey guys dont mean to hord in on your area but i thought everything was still froze up? Are you guys hunting in the northern part of the state and east of DL at all? Just curious, I would love to still head out, but i thought there were no birds bc there was no water open. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh there lots of birds about 500,000 but I forgot where they were!  :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I saw them too Dean!! Half past a monkey's *** and a quater to his balls!! :beer: 8) See ya soon..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Dogger, All I can say is put on some miles and you'l find birds. There are still birds in areas we hunted 3 weeks ago. I cant explain it, :roll: but there still there!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

nickleditch dropped a line as he ventured all through Saskatchewan to British Columbia. He claimed there was still a lot of mallards up that way...crazy how late we could see migrants.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I can't understand why ducks don't pile into the Red this time of year. It is still largely open and runs through all kinds of ag country. I know that it isn't as "safe" as being in a big wide open lake, but in other parts of the country rivers like the Red draw zillions of ducks when winter sets in.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I have a few hundred green heads using the lake in the yeard this year. This is the first time I have seen more they a doz or so. I'm going to see how long I can hold them so I put down some corn today and man they went nuts.


----------

